# Show me your mom.



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

:hubba:


your MOTHER PLANT please 

LoL

i want to see what everyone puts their moms in to keep em happy


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

oh ill get up and take pics of mine...i wanted to see some monsters and what setups they are kept in


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

Tommorow...I will post a cpl pics...I have them in different things. Doing a semi bonsai type thing with my 707 headband. Too late and too stoned here in the east coast to take pics tonight.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally got some pics... my huge lemon mama. Shes been around and around...BANZAI!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2011)

sorry...no mothers here either...just donor after donor..so would that make a bunch of Moms?...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, here is my Columbian Gold mommy. She is very low maintenance as you can see.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, here is my Columbian Gold mommy. She is very low maintenance as you can see.





where


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

I am such a stoner!...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 27, 2011)

:yeahthat:

:rofl:


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 27, 2011)

You both look like you need to give me lots and lots of clones!!!

Nice plants!

I to go from cutting to cutting...


----------



## animal454 (Mar 27, 2011)

I flowered all three of my moms.

The Sour D mother is not a happy camper.


----------



## Irish (Mar 28, 2011)

i too go from clone to clone. soon as i have several good clones of one strain, the donors get put to flower. saves tons of space this way, and allows us to grow even more dank.  

so if i've grown those strains for years, i consider them all moms...


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 2, 2011)

well now, thats a cute looking mama. she looks happy!  

Wish i could whack my mom smaller. I need her for cloning. Damn thing needs a lot of power to keep such a big canopy happy.

And a few yoyos...lol


LOOKN GOOD MULTI!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 2, 2011)

*I am also on Gh3 for my mama! Just a small FYI...you might need MAGiCAL or CalMag after some time. my mama started showing a defecit


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 2, 2011)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Do you mean like this  (click)?


rock on! thank you


----------



## mslady_1983 (Sep 28, 2011)

curious on hyroponic grows.  if i have a 12 site set-up how big would my plants get and yield.  im am trying to get a idea on which way is the best way is to get the best yield.  my room covered in mylar, has charcoal filter.  nutes and ph adjustments.  would like to know how to grow quantity and quality. help please :confused2:


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2011)

mslady_1983 said:
			
		

> curious on hyroponic grows.  if i have a 12 site set-up how big would my plants get and yield.  im am trying to get a idea on which way is the best way is to get the best yield.  my room covered in mylar, has charcoal filter.  nutes and ph adjustments.  would like to know how to grow quantity and quality. help please :confused2:




The reason no one has answered this question for you is because we can't....yield is dependent on way too many factors for us to guess at it. I wld worry less about yield and more on getting the skill sets down that are needed to grow happy healthy plants.....yield will come after you get dialed in. Jmo


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2011)

:ciao:


----------



## Lemon Jack (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like your mom had a good night :hubba:


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 26, 2016)

Lemon Jack said:


> Looks like your mom had a good night :hubba:


:laugh::laugh:


----------

